# When to bill for delivery plus post partum care



## bsteenson (Feb 11, 2010)

For CPT codes 59410, 59515, 59614 and 59622, which are the four delivery including post partum care codes, at what point is it appropriate to bill these codes?  Should these codes be billed on the date of delivery if you know that your doctor will be seeing the patient for post partum care, or should you wait to bill until after the post partum period?  

Please let me know if this was confusing, and I will try to clarify.

Thanks,
Betsie


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 12, 2010)

We bill ours at delivery.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 12, 2010)

We also code ours at delivery.


----------



## imjsanderson (Feb 12, 2010)

You would need to code this at delivery because the date of service for the delivery code needs to be the delivery date.


----------



## cynannthomas (Feb 13, 2010)

What if the patient doesn't show up for the pp visit and that has already been billed?  Good info...thanks!


----------

